
What does the design team do? - tannerc
https://tannerchristensen.com/blog/2020/6/15/what-does-the-product-design-team-do-here
======
d3sandoval
This is awesome, Tanner! Thanks for writing it.

One thing I think may be missing from this post is examples on what "include
design early and often" and "leverage design for more than UI" looks like.

Some examples–like how design artifacts (like service blueprints, context maps
and personas) can help non-design team members contextualize their problem and
get to actionable solutions earlier–have helped me in the past make the case
for involving designers early and often.

I've often seen how centralized design orgs can get caught in the trap of only
getting called when there's "there's some UX to wireframe". Getting ahead of
this perception early on in establishing a company's software development
culture can do wonders for cross-discipline collaboration!

